# Family tandem story



## moshemark (Mar 1, 2007)

I bought a ECDM primarily to share my biking passion with my wife. We've been riding it since the summer, and have been really enjoying it. I had tried to interest my oldest son (aged 16) to join me, but each time that I suggested it, he said, "maybe next time." (Of all my 5 kids, I have the worst relationship with my oldest. He generally demurs whenever I suggest a joint activity which might help our relationship.) He also does not ride well off-road because he is too cautious (and also, his own bike is an entry-level hardtail).

This past weekend, I decided on a plan: I would get boys #2 and #3 to ride with me, and have them report back to the oldest how much they enjoyed it. I rode with them (on two separate rides) to a beautiful local spot. #1 is easily influenced by #2, who reported back how much he liked the ride. #1 finally gave in. He enjoyed the ride so much that he wanted to extend the ride! He felt safer on the tandem than on this hardtail. He talked to me about where we should go for our next ride. That evening, he was much more relaxed with me at the family dinner table.

Meanwhile #3 (aged 10, who is very scrawny and not coordinated and had failed to learn to ride a bike) was so enthralled that he has been asking me to ride with him at every opportunity!

Now I have four separate riding partners for my tandem!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

And that right there folks, is what tandems are all about. Thanks for posting this. :thumbsup:


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

What he said!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

That is awesome! Great story.


----------

